# Where to find large popper flies for targeting sailfish??



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Local Orvis shop doesn't have any. Anybody know where I can buy some pink poppers for targeting sailfish?


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

First suggestion is tie your own, but if you can't then you should buy them online. You can get a decent tying kit for 50 bucks. My lady bought me one a couple years ago for my bday. Best. Gift. Ever. Then a friend unloaded a Lot of her unused materials on me, hell I could tie some, but I'm landlocked

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

wiznut said:


> Local Orvis shop doesn't have any. Anybody know where I can buy some pink poppers for targeting sailfish?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pink+sailfish+poppers

First link


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Cam Sigler billfish flies are your best bet. He used to offer a kit where you can tie yourself using tube materials, then you can rig single or double hook if needed.

Cam passed away in 2013 but I heard afterwards that they were planning on continuing his series of gear.

http://www.camsigler.com/default.aspx

You can also do a Google search to find shops selling the flies and kits:

http://www.blackflyfishingstore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=206_246
Blackfly is good to contact if you are having issues contacting Sigler directly.

http://www.saltwaterflytyers.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7_8_23

I tied a number myself - they take a TON of chicken. It was almost like throwing a baby chicken. The popper heads hold up well - you can turn them around for a spreader or a sprayer.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I guess I should have stated I was looking to find them locally instead of having to deal with shipping. I leave for Costa Rica in 9 days and I'd be in a real pinch if the materials or flies didn't make arrive on time. Guess nobody has seen these things locally?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Try Fishing Tackle Unlimited on the Gulf Freeway. They have a pretty good fly selection. I have seen billfish flies in there before.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

X2 on FTU. There is one off I-10 which isn't terribly far from you.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

SaltMan said:


> X2 on FTU. There is one off I-10 which isn't terribly far from you.


If they don't have them I doubt you will find them in TX.


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

I have seen a few of them at Swan Point Landing and FTU


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I went to FTU today and they had exactly what I was looking for. Cool store, never been in there before.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

The Pink Chicken flies are popular for large Dorado and Sailfish in the Loreto, Baja area. Here is the website: http://www.sealevelflyfish.com/flies/carls-chicken-fly/


----------

